# Winemaking



## Fordguy

My son works at Whole Foods OKC and he is on their Facebook page (I don't know how to paste it here), but it has him pictured with him "making a new batch". Now you winemakers may get a kick out of this...who makes a new batch with the primary and the secondary in the same photo? It is a nice photo, but as a winemaker and the way I've taught him this is all wrong.
He told me that was nothing in either container. LOL. While it is very kind of them, this is just all kinds of wrong. Ha.
Anyway I got a laugh out of this.



Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Fordguy

Here is the photo.



Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------

